
Why the PG&E Blackouts Spared California's Big Tech HQs - headalgorithm
https://www.wired.com/story/why-the-pgande-blackouts-spared-californias-big-tech-hqs/
======
tomohawk
Interesting case of life mimicking art. This is basically the backdrop of
Atlas Shrugged.

~~~
brudgers
Power supply stability is a site selection criterion for most large
facilities. Industrial operators will pay power companies to build the
required infrastructure to their selected site. Like onsite generators and
battery banks, it's just a cost of doing business.

